

2015: What do you think about machines that think? - __Joker
http://edge.org/responses/what-do-you-think-about-machines-that-think

======
ColinWright
Submission from 2 days ago, although minimal "discussion":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907627)

~~~
__Joker
Thinking about why duplicate submission let it through, I linked to the
response page, while the parent linked to the contributors page.

~~~
ColinWright
Sometimes good items get no discussion, so the mods are not too aggressive
about preventing dups. If there were dups that are getting attention they will
usually put a pointer. I used to do it a lot, but the mods are on it now, so I
usually don't bother. But old habits die hard.

